# Fish ID Please



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Got them from Big Als NorthYork. Forgot to ask for the ID.
Please help.


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

Those look like red tail rasboras, note sure on the latin name.


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

how large do they get coz mine are around 2-3 inches


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Zortch. You are right that is red tail rasboras


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Brilliant Rasbora _Rasbora borapetensis_ ?

A bit over 2" is adult size. Mid-Top level swimmer. Requires a school. Mostly peaceful. Loves a planted tank.


----------

